# new Iphone OS coming so ????????



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just saw on my google home pg that there is a new Iphone OS coming this summer.  My ? is does that mean that there is actually a new phone headed our way? Just wondering I'm due an upgrade after next week and was planning on that with my may budget, but now I'm wondering if I should wait


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No there's not a new iphone coming out. The OS upgrade will work completely for the iPhone 3GS and 3rd generation iPod touch. 

It will also work with the iPhone 3G and 2nd generation iPod touch except there will be no multitasking. If multitasking is important and you have the 3G, you'll want to upgrade to a 3GS

the upgrade for the iPad is coming in the fall.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx Luv!!!!!! didn't want to upgrade to 3gs and then the new Iphone hit a month or two later


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> thx Luv!!!!!! didn't want to upgrade to 3gs and then the new Iphone hit a month or two later


Yeah, that's something that I'd do.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I would wait. Just because they didn't announce a new phone today doesn't mean we won't get one over the next few months. We have gotten a new iPhone every June since release.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I would wait. Just because they didn't announce a new phone today doesn't mean we won't get one over the next few months. We have gotten a new iPhone every June since release.


She's right. I was remembering last year incorrectly. I stand corrected. They usually announce the new OS in Apr and a new iPhone in June. With that info, I'd probably wait until June to upgrade then.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard (a week or so ago) that there is going to be a new iphone for AT&T and Verizon will be getting one as well (but not the same one).  Supposedly there was an article in the WSJ and it said the new phones would be available this summer.  I really hope verizon gets one.  I have wanted the iphone forever but AT&T doesn't pick up very well at my house.  

*I saw this info on some news channel in a restaurant.  I couldn't hear well so if I am wrong please forgive me.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

My husband asked me about this just last weekend.  He's wanting to upgrade his 3g to a 3gs cause its not been working correctly (can't text multimedia and a few other issues that apple tech haven't been able to fix).  I didn't think one would be coming out cause of the ipad, but he thinks because I upgraded to a 3gs in February from a first gen, that a new iphone will be here this summer.  

And yep, iphone generally gets released in june/july.... but leaked out right around may.  I'd say hold off for a bit.  Stalk an apple store around the end of may and see if you can get any info!   My brother in law went to buy his first gen at the end of may right before the 3g came out, and the Att dude there let him know that a new one was only a month away.  He went a head and bought the first gen though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a lot of talk of Verizon getting the iPhone, I suspect that will happen.  I'm hoping that once iPhone goes CDMA, Sprint will get it.  If the iPad works out well, I might consider shifting to iPhone, though that would require a lot of consideration.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There will be a new iPhone when Apple says there is a new iPhone. 

My contract is up in October,  I'll will upgrade to whatever is available at that time.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

You might want to check this article.  Just read this moments ago.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/08/iphone-os-4-0-unveiled-shipping-this-summer/


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I was thinking about getting the IPad, but after reading that article I think I will hold off.  Thanks!

Sam


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really hoping for a Verizon iphone this year.  I was due for an upgrade last summer & opted to wait.  There were rumors about a possible Verizon iphone if Apple's exclusivity arrangement with ATT expired.  I am not a big cell phone user & am on a shared plan with DS, who is eligible for an upgrade this summer, so it made sense to wait and get them both on the same cycle.

I don't live in a major metropolitan area.  I had an ATT blackberry for work & it didn't get service in many of the conference rooms. At home, I often had to prop it in my kitchen window to send a message. They switched to Verizon & I haven't had any issues with connectivity.  Unfortunately, we can't load any additional apps on the work device. I want a personal smartphone so I can play on the internet, and the possibility of having an iphone is worth waiting for to me.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd check out a Droid if you have Verizon.  It does quite a few things you can't on an iPhone, though I am sure there are pros and cons on each side.  It's worth looking into though.  I was waiting for an iPhone to come to Verizon as well and decided to go with the Droid instead of continuing to wait for something that has been rumored for over a year and not even announced.  I'm happy with the decision... the only thing that annoys me is the battery door but you can remedy that with a case of some sort.


----------

